# We Need Your Help In Stop These People



## JOSE RAMOS (Jan 28, 2009)

*OREBA REGISTRY KENNEL CLUB*​ 
*OREBA Rescue Network Group *​ 
​*OREBA Rescue Network Group is composed of more than 100 volunteers nationwide who love the Molosser*
*Bulldog**& Mastiff breeds and are dedicated to their continued well-being. The volunteers found new homes for over 500 Bulldogs and Mastiffs over the last five years. Many thousands of dollars were spent to provide medical care, food, shelter, and training while the rescued Bulldogs & Mastiffs breeds were awaiting adoption. We need your help to save a life. We need your help to stop the lies of false Animal Rights entities who seek to take away your constitutional rights. These are some of the false advocates,BSL, HSUS, PETA, ISPEAKInc and there are others. *​


*We at OREBA are working to expose false Animal Rights*
*manipulators and perpetrators** who prey on innocent animal lovers and who seek to exterminate certain canine breeds. We need your help to prevent criminalization and victimization of those who love all breeds. Your tax deductible donations will help keep beloved breeds alive. Send all donations to PO Box 1086 Moncks Corner SC 29461. Your support may protect you from becoming the next victim of entrapment and defamation of character. We are here to help breeders and other dog lovers to safely enjoy their breeds and understand the **deceitful tactics of false Animal Rights advocates **who seek personal fame and gain rather than the true safety of animals. *

*www.OREBARegistry.com*


*http://www.freewebs.com/orebarescue*


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

you headline the post-"we need your help in stop these people".....are you wanting to support this group
OREBA to stop others....or is it OREBA you are wanting to stop?:?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm a bit confused, too. I think they are writing on behalf of OREBA for support against PeTA, HSUS, etc. ....I think.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

#-o #-o #-o Please explain...


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

He probably means to stop them as someone is the organization has an interesting background:

http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/4159/NY/US/

Sick sick sick.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"He probably means to stop them as someone is the organization has an interesting background:"

_To bad this guys jail time, couldn't be in a small cage, with 4 other inmates-that don't get along, in the basement of the jail -...so the punishment will "fit" the crime.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

If only we had that kind of justice.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

HSUS gets creepier and creepier, and apparently it's power grows in proportion.

none of this makes any sense to me:

"<table class="updates" cellpadding="4" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="updatecell">_Kwame Winston, 30, was sentenced to one year in jail yesterday and ordered to have no contact with dogs for a year. 

Winston was nabbed in March when an animal activist went undercover and witnessed Winston's fighting dogs after seeing a Web site in which Winston advertised the specialty dogs for sale.

Winston, whose rap sheet dates to 1993 and includes many drug and weapons possession arrests, apologized at his sentencing in Nassau County Court in Mineola.

"I'm sorry," he told Judge Jeffrey Brown. "I was really trying to do good. I was trying to walk the straight and narrow."

Winston, who authorities said received a certificate from Molloy College in animal care and enrolled in other veterinary courses at the school, worked for a Plainview veterinary hospital.

But when police raided his Miller Ave. home in March, they found five pit bulls in four small cages in his garage, and two bullmastiff puppies in his basement.

Cops said the dogs were specially raised to fight pigs in a sport called Hog Catching (Hog-Dogging).

The raid took place after the animal activist contacted authorities and agreed to be wired with a microphone during a visit to Winston's house on the pretense of buying one of the fighting dogs. Winston charged $2,500 per dog.

In addition to the dogs, investigators said they also found vaccines and padded training sleeves used by handlers.

Staff at a shelter where the dogs were taken reported that the pit bulls appeared malnourished and had markings indicating they had been used in fights.

Winston was initially charged with a felony for training animals for fighting, a crime punishable by up to four years in prison. He was also charged with a misdemeanor weapons charge because police found an illegal 10-inch gravity knife in his home.

He pleaded guilty to the weapons charge and a misdemeanor charge of possession of animals for fighting.

"We held him to the top provable count," Nassau District Attorney spokeswoman Katie Grilli-Robles said, when asked about the reduced charge.

In court, Judge Brown raised an issue with Winston over his criminal past, saying, "Your record - it's quite extensive."

Winston replied, "That's when I was young and stupid." But the judge cited his 2003 bust for weapons possession.

Before sentencing him, Brown gave Winston some advice: "I think you should go back and retake some of your [veterinary] courses and do some good for yourself."_


 </td></tr></tbody></table>first it's old english bulldogs, and now it's pitbulls and bullmastiffs. nowhere does it say he fought a dog, and in the end, he wasn't charged with dog fighting. he had SCHH equipment, (training sleeve) pitbulls that were hog-dogs, and a knife. hog hunting with dogs is NOT illegal, so what's the problem exactly? even if the HSUS-mole wanted to buy a dog for hog hunting - again, it's not illegal, so what was this man even arrested for?


----------

